# Topics > Agriculture >  Project CROPS ("Clever Robot for Crops"), automation and robotics for sustainable crop and forestry management, 7th Framework Programme, Europe, Wageningen, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - crops-robots.eu

----------


## Airicist

Article "Prototype Platform Perceives Pristine Peppers, Precisely Picks a Perfect Peck"

by Evan Ackerman
July 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Harvests Pepper Using Special Cutting Hand 

 Uploaded on Jul 17, 2014




> Project CROPS robot autonomously harvests peppers during demonstration using a special cutting hand.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Harvests Pepper Using Fingered Gripper 

Uploaded on Jul 17, 2014

----------

